# écran : affichage "dépasse" dans les bords



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne partie du forum pour cette question, étant donné que j'ignore si mon problème vient de mon écran ou de Mac OSX : 
Lorsque je mets (sur mon MacMini Core Duo) mon écran en résolution maximale (1920 x 1080), l'image est tronquée (elle "dépasse" dans les bords). C'est d'autant plus bizarre que :
1. Ca ne le fait que depuis ce matin, quand j'ai essayé de passer d'une liaison VGA à DVI (mais ça c'est un autre problème - voir ci-dessous) ; avant ça, aucun souci.
2. Ca ne le fait que sur ma session. Les autres sessions ne sont pas affectées (le 1920 x 1080 passe sans problème).

J'ai redonné à l'écran (Formac w2300) les paramètres d'usine, j'ai essayé à-peu-près toutes les possibilités dans Pref.Sys. > Moniteurs, j'ai fait un reset de la PRAM. Rien ne bouge.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée ? 

D'autre part, pour en revenir à ce problème de liaison DVI entre le MacMini et l'écran Formac w2300, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui peut coincer ? L'écran reste noir et me signale qu'il ne trouve aucun signal. C'est tout (à noter que le câble fourni avec l'écran est un DVI dual link, alors que, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur internet, mon MacMini est un DVI single link - ça peut jouer un rôle ? Parce que je n'ai pas de câble dvi single link sous la main et ça m'ennuie d'en acheter un si ça n'a rien à voir...)

Merci à tous, bon week-end et bonne chasse aux oeufs !


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2010)

Pour ton 1) je n'ai qu'une idée, un peu idiote : tu n'as pas actionné le zoom involontairement (accès universel / zoom; ou bien ctrl - molette de la souris) ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour ton 1) je n'ai qu'une idée, un peu idiote : tu n'as pas actionné le zoom involontairement (accès universel / zoom; ou bien ctrl - molette de la souris) ?


Non non, j'ai fait quelques recherches sur Google et j'ai vu que beaucoup faisaient cette manip'...
Rien de cela chez moi...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Bon, mon premier problème est résolu. J'explique ici la manip fautive, elle servira peut-être un jour à quelqu'un : 
En testant diverses possibilités de résolution pour essayer de faire fonctionner mon nouvel écran en DVI, j'ai passé, en mode 800x600, le taux de rafraîchissement de 56 Herz à 75 Herz. Il a suffit de repasser ce taux à 56 Herz pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre... 

Mon deuxième problème reste, quant à lui, d'actualité (connecter un écran DVI à mon MacMini)

Bonne soirée !


----------

